# My favourite model!



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2008)

Impromptu portait session, totally unplanned, and done only to while away the time.







Taken with the 50mm 1.8 lens at f2 and 1/125 on a covered bridge in heavy rain - and she wanted me to document how windswept her hair was!

Some will recognise her, of course . 

Those photos I took with fill flash did not work out well at all. I can't seem to get fill flash right at all...


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 15, 2008)

Some how the image grabs my attention, it's the look in her eyes, the slight lean forward

You did a good job, it gains the viewers attention

Now write a detailed cutline to go with it...and you'll have it made


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 15, 2008)

REALLY nice!!!!!  I love this shot.  The expression, the color and the bokah.. all nice.  TFS


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2008)

What's a "cutline"?


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)

i like the the steelwork, the aperture.
any other shots without the flash?


----------



## 250Gimp (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice shot LaFoto!!  I really like the lighting you used, and pose of the model.

I'll guess....is it your daughter


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 15, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> What's a "cutline"?


 
A cutline is a detailed mini story of the image you took.

I was an editor not too long ago, so now every time I see an image I look for a cutline

In short its a blurb of information, newspapers and magazines use them. It adds a bit of detail to the image for the reader. 

I'd like to know more about the subject and how the image was taken...IE: cutline

Sorry for the use of news lingo


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, a) Gimp is, of course, right as to who my favourite (and only, for that matter) model is.

And b) I fear I don't know the lingo for a cutline.

All I can tell is that we went into Hamburg as a family to meet with the other part of the family (husband's brother+wife+daughter and f-i-l), but they hadn't arrived yet and we got surprised by a heavy rainfall. So we "fled" underneath this covered bridge...






...and waited for both: the rain to be over and the others to arrive. And "my model" complained about her hair being all ruined by the wind and rain, but I said, hey, let me ... And so I took the photos.

In answer to J7CK's question, yes, there are others without fill flash, at f2, but her face was so that her "far eye" is blurred in all those. Not sure if that is acceptable in portrait photography at all? There were only two out of the five I took that have both her eyes in focus.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the shot, Corinna.  There is a lot of sharpness (in my beginner opinion), which usually doesn't work for me in portraits, but in this one her skin is so smooth and nice it doesn't matter.  You get the detail, and she still looks beautiful!  You are a good photographer for balancing this photo, and you are very lucky to have such a pretty lady so willing to work with you.

Her good looks wouldn't happen to be a genetic thing would they?    I'm just asking...


----------



## MissMia (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful! Very nicely done Corinna.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Sabine. Nice shot Corinna.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 16, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Her good looks wouldn't happen to be a genetic thing would they?


 
They are!
But little of it is my own contribution, I'm afraid.
She's totally her daddy's girl.

Look at Post_27_of_this_thread .


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool portrait!  Good job LaFoto!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris, somehow I was sure you'd comment on her earring, but you don't :scratch: - surprise-surprise!


----------



## ernie (Jul 16, 2008)

nice photo and really pretty girl. if i would have known you had a daughter like that i would have come to the germany tpf meeting


----------



## Early (Jul 16, 2008)

A really great shot, and a beautiful young lady, especially the eyes.


----------



## tpe (Jul 16, 2008)

Really nice shot there. Great depth, and wonderfull lighting around the eyes.

tim


----------



## Fox Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice.  You have a lovely daughter.


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 17, 2008)

lovely impromptu portrait shot LaFoto


----------



## aliaks (Jul 18, 2008)

beautiful portrait. very close to perfection


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, Corinna, what a gorgeous portrait! She looks so at ease. With just a hint of a smile and those beautiful eyes, it's a very flattering shot. Does she like it? (We are always our own toughest critics).

And wow, the comparison of her to her father is very striking indeed!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure she really KNOWS this photo of hers. I took it last Saturday, and as of Sunday, she was quite busy getting prepared for her trip to Oxford, so she might not have seen any of my Hamburg-pics from that day. She was ok with my taking her photos while we were under that bridge for shelter, waiting for Thomas and family to arrive with my father-in-law in tow, so that at least made her look comfortable enough. 

For quite some time I wondered if the hair blowing into her face made this a worse photo than any of the others (I took five all in all), but something told me from the very start that this one's the nicest. (You can't tell since you only know this one and none of the others ).


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Chris, somehow I was sure you'd comment on her earring, but you don't :scratch: - surprise-surprise!


 
I did notice them at the time I commented, but I was on the way out to work and didn't have much time to spare. They look very much in keeping with the mood of the photo.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 20, 2008)

First off, your daughter is beautiful, she has that natural beauty about her that isn't superficial or stereo-type. 
I find myself really drawn to her eyes.
Beautiful shot, really sharp and just overall a very nice shot, very well done. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## willakawill (Jul 22, 2008)

V natural looking shot. So much better than the over processed shots that abound on forums.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks again, all, also Will a.k.a Will  (welcome to ThePhotoForum). This photo was not processed at all, other than two tiny things done to the shadows and highlights in the RAW converter. It hasn't seen Photoshop, though, I felt it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 22, 2008)

nice!

but she looks different any time I see her


----------



## cary (Jul 28, 2008)

Great job on this photograph.  She seems to have experience in front of the camera.....a total natural.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks cary.
She's only JUST overcome her typical teenager-"awww-mommy-leave-me-ALONE"-shyness and no longer pulls a face, puts her hand in front of her face, or turns away . Keep in mind she's only 15.


----------



## jovita (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful!! very nice...


----------



## cumi (Jul 28, 2008)

Great photo!



LaFoto said:


> Those photos I took with fill flash did not work out well at all. I can't seem to get fill flash right at all...


 
I don't think this is a typical situation for fill-flash. There are no big contrast differences, no dark shadows (to be filled). "Just" a low light situation, but you handled great that with f2. That's why those primes are out there...


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't get me wrong: THIS photo was NOT taken with flash. For this I positioned myself to the side, along the reling of the bridge, where she was placed, too. The first, though, had her against the reling and me more "inside" the bridge, and her face would have been all black against the sky. But those did not look good! I don't like them, that is.


----------

